# Hey why can I not private message?



## DPrez (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello all. Long term member of muscletalk, though feel a bit peed off with them at the moment (long story).

Nowt dodgy I promise. Just wondering why I cannot seem to private message someone on here?


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

you've not been a member long enough


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You've not been here long enough and you don't have enough posts


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Think you need 50 posts


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just tag whoever u need to speak to if it's 'nowt dodgy' - That'll get their attention.


----------



## DPrez (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks. How long and er how many posts?

If I hadn't found this site it would have taken a lot longer for me to work out my batch 9045 enanthate (non bold abuhurain, only IM, fine dot matrix dates) were bunk. Bought from a reputable seller no less.. yet muscletalk mods continue to defend them and say they are real. What's that all about?


----------



## DPrez (Dec 24, 2013)

a tag?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

DPrez said:


> a tag?


you south african by any chance?


----------



## DPrez (Dec 24, 2013)

no I am uk! can i be messaged?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DPrez said:


> a tag?


Like @DPrez so add an @ in front of their username


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

@RXQueenie


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@dodgyAsFeck


----------



## DPrez (Dec 24, 2013)

i see...


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing dodgy sir, I just want some aas sir


----------



## DPrez (Dec 24, 2013)

lol let's not make it too apparent.

I've been around donkeys years, elite and muscletalk. I am not actually looking for aas at the mo. I am however, looking for a good source of cialis or kamagra (or generic equivalents) e.g. WC cialis. I don't think this is breaking the rules no? I am sure I will find what I am looking for eventually.

I do trust this site. The only site I found that revealed my Iranian was bunk. Still can't believe my source still denies it was bunk. Bought from him for years.


----------



## Beast786 (Jan 30, 2014)

@DPrez, did you get sorted?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DPrez said:


> lol let's not make it too apparent.
> 
> I've been around donkeys years, elite and muscletalk. I am not actually looking for aas at the mo. I am however, looking for a good source of cialis or kamagra (or generic equivalents) e.g. WC cialis. I don't think this is breaking the rules no? I am sure I will find what I am looking for eventually.
> 
> I do trust this site. The only site I found that revealed my Iranian was bunk. Still can't believe my source still denies it was bunk. Bought from him for years.


cant ask for a source for any prescription only medicines. Have a read:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/250128-posting-websites-aas-prohormones-pct-hgh-peptides-fatburners.html


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

iv read your previous posts mate, I cant see the mods letting you private message anytime soon.

stick in though and good luck on seeking your erection.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> iv read your previous posts mate, I cant see the mods letting you private message anytime soon.
> 
> stick in though and good luck on seeking your erection.


I find midget porn gives me a raise :/


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Are you lost mate?


Had a stroke i reckon


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

He just took a Viagra and is so happy with the outcome he's slapping it on the keyboard


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

itwiistedz said:


> Need some clen hit me up


Not once


----------



## itwiistedz (Feb 16, 2014)

Cookie-raiser said:


> Not once


What?


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

itwiistedz said:


> What?


Bbjjj


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

itwiistedz said:


> What?


basically you're not getting a source for Clen, just like DPez is not getting his source for Viagra or kamagra.

Dont ask again.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Are you lost mate?


reckon he was tying to bump his post count up...


----------

